# Which MMA fighter are you?



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

So,which MMA fighter are you?

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=16398762694920282468

I got:


Mirko Filipovic
You scored 48% Sprawl n Brawl, 29% Lock n Choke, 46% Ground n Pound, and 42% Lay n Pray!



You are Cro-Cop, the Croation Sensation. Nobody can beat you standing up because your Kickboxing skills are just too good. If anybody tries to take it to the ground you just avoid the takedown as if it was nothing. On the ground your first goal is either to nullify your opponent or stand up again, so you can fully use your advantage in striking.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

man lol

i am royce


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL! In terms of skill, I am not any MMA fighter. However in terms of partying, I'd have to say BJ Penn. Getting high and drunk FTW!

Edit: I took the test but no bullshit exam is going to expose me to incredible amounts of junk mail, I know me and I know what I would do. TRINAGLE FTW!!!


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

Fedor Emelianenko

You scored 38% Sprawl n Brawl, 50% Lock n Choke, 63% Ground n Pound, and 25% Lay n Pray!










You are The Last Russian Emperor... your submissions are excellent and so is you striking, especially your Ground'n'Pound... nobody would like to have you in his guard because he would just die.



Meh, works for me, lol.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay, I did it and I'm Royce Gracie, that is definitely good enough for me!


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

<p><em>Your result for The which MMA Fighter are you Test...</em></p><h4>Takanori Gomi</h4><p style="text-align:center"><img src="http://is3.okcupid.com/users/168/248/16924928850938181480/mt1128537656.jpg" width="" height="" /></p>
<div>You are Japan's King of lightweight fighters, Takanori Gomi. You are very good on your feet and have a good ground game. Nevertheless you tend to be a bit defensive on the ground.









</div><p><a href="http://www.helloquizzy.com/tests/the-which-mma-fighter-are-you-test">Take The which MMA Fighter are you Test</a> at <a href="http://www.helloquizzy.com/"><b style="color:#131313"><span style="color:#ac000c">H</span>ello<span style="color:#ac000c">Q</span>uizzy</b></a></p>


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

You scored 48% Sprawl n Brawl, 43% Lock n Choke, 38% Ground n Pound, and 25% Lay n Pray!










You fight like Yoshida. You are good on the ground, but also like to brawl it out with people as well. You are active both standing up and on the ground, which is good.

Lol..


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Ricardo Arona

You scored 31% Sprawl n Brawl, 46% Lock n Choke, 58% Ground n Pound, and 29% Lay n Pray!

The good thing is: You are a successful decision fighter. Your groundgame is very good, you have good submissions and ground control. The bad thing is: Your fights are boring like hell. Although you have the skills so submit or knock somebody out on the ground you prefer to play safe and stay in the guard.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

NICE !!!!!




Fedor Emelianenko
You scored 28% Sprawl n Brawl, 46% Lock n Choke, 63% Ground n Pound, and 25% Lay n Pray!










You are The Last Russian Emperor... your submissions are excellent and so is you striking, especially your Ground'n'Pound... nobody would like to have you in his guard because he would just die.


----------



## StDrgn (Sep 15, 2008)

Ricardo Arona

You scored 28% Sprawl n Brawl, 43% Lock n Choke, 71% Ground n Pound, and 33% Lay n Pray!


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

You are Japan's King of lightweight fighters, Takanori Gomi. You are very good on your feet and have a good ground game. Nevertheless you tend to be a bit defensive on the ground.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

You are the Axe Murderer, you like to brawl it out or stomp on your opponent's head relentlessly. On the ground you prefer pounding on your opponent over submitting him technically. However, you tend to be defensive on the ground.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Mirko Filipovic
You scored 52% Sprawl n Brawl, 29% Lock n Choke, 50% Ground n Pound, and 29% Lay n Pray!


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Takanori Gomi
You scored 55% Sprawl n Brawl, 43% Lock n Choke, 46% Ground n Pound, and 29% Lay n Pray

You are Japan's King of lightweight fighters, Takanori Gomi. You are very good on your feet and have a good ground game. Nevertheless you tend to be a bit defensive on the ground.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I got Kevin Randleman, not sure how this should make me feel...


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Ricardo Arona

You scored 21% Sprawl n Brawl, 75% Lock n Choke, 63% Ground n Pound, and 38% Lay n Pray!










The good thing is: You are a successful decision fighter. Your groundgame is very good, you have good submissions and ground control. The bad thing is: Your fights are boring like hell. Although you have the skills so submit or knock somebody out on the ground you prefer to play safe and stay in the guard.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Ricardo Arona

You scored 28% Sprawl n Brawl, 64% Lock n Choke, 58% Ground n Pound, and 29% Lay n Pray!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Ricardo Arona

You scored 28% Sprawl n Brawl, 68% Lock n Choke, 54% Ground n Pound, and 29% Lay n Pray!










The good thing is: You are a successful decision fighter. Your groundgame is very good, you have good submissions and ground control. The bad thing is: Your fights are boring like hell. Although you have the skills so submit or knock somebody out on the ground you prefer to play safe and stay in the guard.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

3 Brits in a row with Ricardo Arona? thats pretty weird.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Ricardo Arona

You scored 21% Sprawl n Brawl, 61% Lock n Choke, 71% Ground n Pound, and 33% Lay n Pray!








The good thing is: You are a successful decision fighter. Your groundgame is very good, you have good submissions and ground control. The bad thing is: Your fights are boring like hell. Although you have the skills so submit or knock somebody out on the ground you prefer to play safe and stay in the guard.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Dana White

You scored 21% Sprawl n Brawl, 29% Lock n Choke, 29% Ground n Pound, and 17% Lay n Pray!








I am terribly sorry. This test has detected no fighting characteristics at all, except Fitness Boxing. You must be .... DANA WHITE.


:confused05:


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

^^^ LOL what did you do there ??

You scored 55% Sprawl n Brawl, 36% Lock n Choke, 42% Ground n Pound, and 25% Lay n Pray!








You are Chuck Lidell. Your fights usually don't go to the ground, because your takedown defense is too good and you prefer knocking the opponent out standing. The test has detected no characteristic to stick out more than your striking


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm hoping it just doesn't like me cos I unticked the box before getting my result :dunno:


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

MalkyBoy said:


> 3 Brits in a row with Ricardo Arona? thats pretty weird.


make that 4, lol :thumb02:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Hidehiko Yoshida
You scored 59% Sprawl n Brawl, 46% Lock n Choke, 42% Ground n Pound, and 21% Lay n Pray!











You fight like Yoshida. You are good on the ground, but also like to brawl it out with people as well. You are active both standing up and on the ground, which is good.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

You scored 14% Sprawl n Brawl, 57% Lock n Choke, 58% Ground n Pound, and 25% Lay n Pray!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Royce Gracie

You scored 24% Sprawl n Brawl, 86% Lock n Choke, 46% Ground n Pound, and 33% Lay n Pray!

You seem to be very skilled on the ground, but tend to use the standard gracie strategy... which is waiting in the guard until your opponent is tired and then set him up for a submission.




Basically yes. I like to stand a bit mroe than Royce does though lol


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Biowza said:


> I got Kevin Randleman, not sure how this should make me feel...


i would feel bad    j/k


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

Wanderlei Silva


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor Emelianenko

You scored 17% Sprawl n Brawl, 50% Lock n Choke, 92% Ground n Pound, and 21% Lay n Pray!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'm down with that, though I do think Gomi is pretty overrated  Good and fun to watch, but overrated.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

cheese and rice I am a crossbreed between Kimbo and frank Dux.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

XitUp said:


> Dana White
> 
> You scored 21% Sprawl n Brawl, 29% Lock n Choke, 29% Ground n Pound, and 17% Lay n Pray!
> 
> ...


 You and me both Xit, maybe we can fitness box together?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Biowza said:


> I got Kevin Randleman, not sure how this should make me feel...



Randleman gets alot of unnecessary hate...why?

Man is actually pretty humble


----------



## FactioNN (Aug 4, 2007)

Ricardo Arona

You scored 21% Sprawl n Brawl, 50% Lock n Choke, 79% Ground n Pound, and 33% Lay n Pray!

The good thing is: You are a successful decision fighter. Your groundgame is very good, you have good submissions and ground control. The bad thing is: Your fights are boring like hell. Although you have the skills so submit or knock somebody out on the ground you prefer to play safe and stay in the guard.

Im not boring!


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Why is everyone Arona. 

Fedor

You scored 14% on Sprawl n Brawl, higher than 3% of your peers.
You scored 64% on Lock n Choke, higher than 82% of your peers.
You scored 88% on Ground n Pound, higher than 99% of your peers.
You scored 25% on Lay n Pray, higher than 18% of your peers.


----------



## StraightCross (Nov 9, 2008)

Wanderlei Silva

You scored 45% Sprawl n Brawl, 29% Lock n Choke, 54% Ground n Pound, and 33% Lay n Pray!








You are the Axe Murderer, you like to brawl it out or stomp on your opponent's head relentlessly. On the ground you prefer pounding on your opponent over submitting him technically. However, you tend to be defensive on the ground.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I am FEDOR!!!!!!!!!

You scored 14% on Sprawl n Brawl, higher than 3% of your peers. 86/100 You scored 68% on Lock n Choke, higher than 86% of your peers. 97/100 You scored 83% on Ground n Pound, higher than 97% of your peers. 18/100 You scored 25% on Lay n Pray, higher than 18% of your peers.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Mauricio Shogun
You scored 45% Sprawl n Brawl, 43% Lock n Choke, 63% Ground n Pound, and 21% Lay n Pray!



You are Shogun and your style is very complete. You can play the striking game as well as the ground game, by pounding or submitting your opponent.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Takanori Gomi
You scored 45% Sprawl n Brawl, 57% Lock n Choke, 46% Ground n Pound, and 33% Lay n Pray!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

rawr im shogun


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I was big nog


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

You are Cro-Cop, the Croation Sensation. Nobody can beat you standing up because your Kickboxing skills are just too good. If anybody tries to take it to the ground you just avoid the takedown as if it was nothing. On the ground your first goal is either to nullify your opponent or stand up again, so you can fully use your advantage in striking


----------



## rockbrawler884 (Nov 10, 2008)

Royce Gracie

You scored 24% Sprawl n Brawl, 50% Lock n Choke, 50% Ground n Pound, and 46% Lay n Pray!

You seem to be very skilled on the ground, but tend to use the standard gracie strategy... which is waiting in the guard until your o
pponent is tired and then set him up for a submission.


----------



## powerbomb91 (Nov 11, 2008)

right now im a kimbo slice likely to get knocked out in 14 seconds but i look like a roy big country nelson


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Another friggin Arona, that blows. I wanted to be Shogun or Wandy.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Sekou said:


> Hidehiko Yoshida
> You scored 59% Sprawl n Brawl, 46% Lock n Choke, 42% Ground n Pound, and 21% Lay n Pray!
> 
> 
> ...


I just watched 3 hours of this dudes fights and some Olympic footage from 1992 and 1996....he is officially on my top 10 fighters list.

Added to which he combines my favorite styles....judo with a little kickboxing


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

You scored 52% Sprawl n Brawl, 43% Lock n Choke, 58% Ground n Pound, and 17% Lay n Pray!








You are Shogun and your style is very complete. You can play the striking game as well as the ground game, by pounding or submitting your opponent.


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

You scored 34% Sprawl n Brawl, 39% Lock n Choke, 63% Ground n Pound, and 33% Lay n Pray!










Hey, you tend to fight like Kevin Randleman! You like to get your opponent to the ground and then pound him out. But if his guard is too good, you take a nap and wait until he starves. Respectively your main strategy on the ground consist of either striking or waiting. You may need to work on your aggressiveness.


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

Congratulations, you are the lamest fighter the earth has EVER seen. You even defeated Wanderlei Sila - by hugging him the whole match long. Honestly, this test has detected nothing but Lay'n'Pray in your fighting style.


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

Tito Ortiz

You scored 38% Sprawl n Brawl, 25% Lock n Choke, 50% Ground n Pound, and 33% Lay n Pray!


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Fedor Emelianenko

You scored 24% Sprawl n Brawl, 68% Lock n Choke, 67% Ground n Pound, and 25% Lay n Pray!

Damn it, I wanted Yoshida or Gomi.


----------



## Pepe (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Shogun... Should I be happy or sad?










You scored 41% Sprawl n Brawl, 32% Lock n Choke, 58% Ground n Pound, and 13% Lay n Pray!

You are Shogun and your style is very complete. You can play the striking game as well as the ground game, by pounding or submitting your opponent. And you usually don't lay in your opponents guard to recover, but keep going.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

*Chuck Lidell
You scored 83% Sprawl n Brawl, 21% Lock n Choke, 29% Ground n Pound, and 21% Lay n Pray!*










Yeeaa, just like my boy Chuck! lol.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Ricardo Arona


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

WTF!? I'm Dana White

You scored 0% Sprawl n Brawl, 0% Lock n Choke, 0% Ground n Pound, and 100% Lie n Make bad decisions!


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

raise01:raise01:

hehehehe, nice one there....


----------



## powerbomb91 (Nov 11, 2008)

D.P. said:


> WTF!? I'm Dana White
> 
> You scored 0% Sprawl n Brawl, 0% Lock n Choke, 0% Ground n Pound, and 100% Lie n Make bad decisions!


yah nice one


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Im dana too. lol, shit I will take that job. Most of the options were decent but never really completely like the style I actually fight. Like my favorite submissions are any submissions that I dont have to risk losing position for like armtriangles, americanas from mount, kimura from side control, stuff like that. Then when someone comes at you with a barrage of punches I will counter as best as i can and circle away or if he is landing or is bad on the ground or at wrestling hit a double on him. The answers just couldnt be very personal to your actualy style of mma IMO.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I got Fedor Emelianenko.

You scored 21% Sprawl n Brawl, 54% Lock n Choke, 75% Ground n Pound, and 25% Lay n Pray!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Royce for me.


----------

